# Benzing M1 and Club Unit for sale



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Benzing M1 clock for sale. Just had new internal battery installed by Siegels. Asking $650 (includes clock, power cable. NO ANTENNA. Price includes shipping to US only.

Benzing Club Unit. Includes power cable, keys, cables for M1, G2 and Atis clocks. Asking $400 (includes shipping to US only)

PM with questions.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Clock sold. Still have Club Unit.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Well folks, 2 deadbeat buyers. Clock and club unit still available. Will take $550 for clock and $350 for Club Unit. Will even consider trades.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm looking for antenna pads, u have any for sale?


----------



## KOKLO LOFTS (Nov 11, 2015)

I'd like to purchase both the club unit and the clock. Please contact me at [email protected]. Thanks Korey


----------



## vetnav13 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Benzine M1*

Hey partner is it still available?


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

Sold last year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

akbird said:


> Sold last year.


*I will close your thread then.*


----------

